# AA and Hanes Tag



## luckylady (Aug 26, 2007)

I would like to know how many tags are in the AA 2001 and Hanes Beefy T shirts. I have ordered my shirts at after reading many different threads but it will take a week or so before I get them. I would like to create a budget and I am in need of some information. Are their separate labels with the size/fabric information and machine care or is everything on one label? Basically, what information is on each tag of the AA and Hanes shirts? Thanks in advance


----------



## mrebrandstudios (May 31, 2007)

Hello LuckyLady,

Each of the shirts has two tags.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## luckylady (Aug 26, 2007)

Thank you for the information I was beginning to feel abandon lol. Peace, Love and Blessings


----------

